# Peace & Comfort



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2006)

The LORD is my shepherd; I shall not want. He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters. He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake. Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me. Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over. Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the LORD for ever. Ps. 23

Fret not thyself because of evildoers, neither be thou envious against the workers of iniquity. For they shall soon be cut down like the grass, and wither as the green herb. Trust in the LORD, and do good; so shalt thou dwell in the land, and verily thou shalt be fed. Delight thyself also in the LORD; and he shall give thee the desires of thine heart. Commit thy way unto the LORD; trust also in him; and he shall bring it to pass. Ps. 37.1-5

Why art thou cast down, O my soul? and why art thou disquieted within me? hope thou in God: for I shall yet praise him, who is the health of my countenance, and my God. Ps. 42.11

God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble. Ps. 46.1

Whom have I in heaven but thee? and there is none upon earth that I desire beside thee. My flesh and my heart faileth: but God is the strength of my heart, and my portion for ever. Ps. 73.25-26

This is my comfort in my affliction: for thy word hath quickened me. Ps. 119.50

Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on thee: because he trusteth in thee. Isa. 26.3

But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you. Matt. 6.33

Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you. Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid. John 14.27

These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world. John 16.33

Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God. And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus. Phil. 4.6-7

Humble yourselves therefore under the mighty hand of God, that he may exalt you in due time: Casting all your care upon him; for he careth for you. 1 Peter 5.6-7


----------



## blhowes (Jan 11, 2006)

Andrew,
Excellent thread. After a busy day at work, verses like these are a blessing to the soul. 
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Ivan (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank you, Andrew.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2006)

Ps. 147.3 He healeth the broken in heart, and bindeth up their wounds.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you Andrew, this one really puts things in perspective.

Praise God for my salvation!!!

This is my comfort in my affliction: for thy word hath quickened me. Ps. 119.50


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Thank you Andrew, this one really puts things in perspective.
> 
> Praise God for my salvation!!!
> ...



 sister!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2007)

Zephaniah 3.14-20:



> Sing, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem. The LORD hath taken away thy judgments, he hath cast out thine enemy: the king of Israel, even the LORD, is in the midst of thee: thou shalt not see evil any more. In that day it shall be said to Jerusalem, Fear thou not: and to Zion, Let not thine hands be slack. The LORD thy God in the midst of thee is mighty; he will save, he will rejoice over thee with joy; he will rest in his love, he will joy over thee with singing. I will gather them that are sorrowful for the solemn assembly, who are of thee, to whom the reproach of it was a burden. Behold, at that time I will undo all that afflict thee: and I will save her that halteth, and gather her that was driven out; and I will get them praise and fame in every land where they have been put to shame. At that time will I bring you again, even in the time that I gather you: for I will make you a name and a praise among all people of the earth, when I turn back your captivity before your eyes, saith the LORD.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2007)

Psalm 37.24:



> Though he fall, he shall not be utterly cast down: for the LORD upholdeth him with his hand.


----------

